# Anyone raising belted Galloway with a honest a pinion on growth



## medski (Jan 30, 2015)

Researching the breed for new startup!


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

sloooooooooooooow.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The belted cattle are considered a hobby animal where I sell my feeder calves. They bring less money than the more commonly recognize beef breeds.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Extremely slow growing. It was a fun experiment while it lasted. I was able to take advantage of the wacked out beef prices to hide my mistake. I have one steer left born in 2013 that I am patiently waiting for and will continue to wait for at least another year. I think he has some kind of dwarf gene. He is smaller than all of our standard breed heifers born last year. He will into all burger when I finally take him in.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I know this isn't an answer about growth, but you may be interested in the cover story of the latest Farming magazine: http://www.farming-digital.com/#&pageSet=0. It's about a New Hampshire family's Belted Galloway direct sales, including beef jerky. 

The link worked for me even though I'm not logged in. Farming magazine is free to farmers in the northeast USA, plus a few states like Wisconsin with a thriving maple syrup industry.

If you can't see the article, I can send you my hard copy.

Peg


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Lake Breeze Farms in Cato NY or Meadow Wood Farms Cazenovia NY both raise belties. Very nice people, they might be able to help you out. Meadow Wood has some of the too stock in the country. Lake Breeze has lowline angus Beltie crosses to. That where I bought my bull. He's awesome.



Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## pfettig77 (Oct 14, 2014)

WildRoots said:


> Lake Breeze Farms in Cato NY or Meadow Wood Farms Cazenovia NY both raise belties. Very nice people, they might be able to help you out. Meadow Wood has some of the too stock in the country. Lake Breeze has lowline angus Beltie crosses to. That where I bought my bull. He's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


I've been wondering about that cross. Does the belt show up? Do they grow slowly like galloway or quicker like lowline? Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## belties (Feb 9, 2009)

Slower yes. But amazingly well on just grass. They put on muscle as well as bone right from the start, and the mother's milk well. The calves hit the ground running. Frigid temps don't faze them. Excellent beef.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

pfettig77 said:


> I've been wondering about that cross. Does the belt show up? Do they grow slowly like galloway or quicker like lowline? Sorry for the hijack.


Our angus bull X PB belted Galloway cow yielded a belted cow with the angus frame. The dam was a really great cow. I still have the X. The first calf of X lost the belt.


----------



## medski (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Seems most are of the opinion that they do grow slower and black sells for more.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

pfettig77 said:


> I've been wondering about that cross. Does the belt show up? Do they grow slowly like galloway or quicker like lowline? Sorry for the hijack.



IMO I like the growth rate. I think they grow very well. The Galloway adds a double coat to the calves. They do better over the winter in these cold months, keep growing. Some retain belts.


----------



## medski (Jan 30, 2015)

I will probably add a few galloways to the herd and see how they do.


----------

